# Anyone think I need more tests or do you agree with the Dr?



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

We are private patients (self funding)

My Hubby has had 3 sperm tests done and been diagnosed with low sperm count - but still has a count of 11 million.

I have had full hormone profile, progesterone blood test x 3, lap & dye and ultrasound scan to check for PCOS. My periods are like clockwork - very regular.

Everything is fine apart from when they did the lap & dye they found one spot of endo that they removed and according to my progesterone blood tests I don't ovulate. Results were 2, 22 & 17.

For the last year I have used a clear blue ovulation kit and have had positives for ovulation every single month 

I am overweight and Dr has put me on Metformin to help with weight loss and to see if it helps with my progesterone levels - I don't have PCOS

So our Consultant said at the last appointment that we will only get pregnant via IVF with ICSI 

Our last appointment with the NHS is in December 2015, after this we will moving over to the private clinic with the same consultant and have been quoted £6.5K. If we really need ICSI then we are going to Reprofit in Czech Republic not UK due to cost.

Anyone else feel this is a bit drastic? I know hubby has "low" count but there's still 11 million of them!? I thought they might offer me clomid for 6 months to get me ovulating and see if on the off chance that we might get pregnant on our own.

Does anyone think there are any more tests that I could have done? 
Anyone agree that this is a bit too soon and other methods could be tried first?

I have asked the Dr to check our thyroids and do hubby's hormonal profile.

Just want people's thoughts on it please because its playing on my mind.....

TIA X


----------

